# New girl.



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

We'll be getting this lil girl next Sunday.
She comes with the name Sandy and I wanted to change it to Sadie but was poo pooed by my step dad... 
I'm inclined to keep Sandy even though I don't like it because we recently had to put our dog Spanky to sleep and they where very close.. so I wanted to sort of include him with the new dog in some way.. but I really don't like the name sandy all that much.. 

Does anyone have any other names I can present him that might change his mind on Sandy?? or can you try to convince me to like it more! lol 
I thought Sadie was a good transition from Sandy cuz they are so similar.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think you should keep her name as sandy. I'm sure she has become accustomed to it already.
Plus, with me and anyone I know personally who's had a dog named sadie, its turned out to be bad luck (or the craziest coincidence ever)...they have all died within a couple years of having them.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well that convinced me quickly! lol

I guess what also helps is that all my furry pets names start with S and end with Y
Shay, Smoky, and RIP Spanky.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

M great aunt has a Sadie, and I have a Sophie who looks like she could be your new girl's sister! I think she looks like a Sylvie. As for renaming her, my dog's name was Pooh when we brought her home from the shelter. She learned "Sophie" within the first week!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't want my saying that to scare you out of naming her that if you really want to. My best and most favorite dog ever was named Sadie, she died at 1.5 years because my ex husband was an absolute idiot.
But you did ask us to talk you out of using that name


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

No worries... just Needed some confirmation . Lol
I've gotten my pets as babies so they never really had a set name.. so I've been able to name them
I'm feeling better with sandy. 

I'm sorry about your dog tho..


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

she's a beautiful pup! i luv her ears :-D


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

She is adorable!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

What a pretty rescue!! I hope it's a good shelter. When I tried to adopt they kept sending me away after I paid the fee saying they needed to get her spayed, then she had kennel cough and then they said they'd take care of her so she could come home healthy.

THEN I!!! had to call THEM and they told me she was put down because her kennel cough turned into pneumonia and she was suffering. (Vet told me it could only turn into pneumonia if she was left untreated!!) Still kind of upset about it but this girl looks really healthy!!


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> What a pretty rescue!! I hope it's a good shelter. When I tried to adopt they kept sending me away after I paid the fee saying they needed to get her spayed, then she had kennel cough and then they said they'd take care of her so she could come home healthy.
> 
> THEN I!!! had to call THEM and they told me she was put down because her kennel cough turned into pneumonia and she was suffering. (Vet told me it could only turn into pneumonia if she was left untreated!!) Still kind of upset about it but this girl looks really healthy!!


It's a dog rescue that has their dogs in foster homes..

I'll be writing the check on Sunday when they will bringing her over! lol 

We've always adopted our pets from the humane society which you pretty much take home the same day... so this is a bit of a different experience.. they came over for a home visit to "approve" us and everything.. lol


----------

